# Методическая литература для баяна-аккордеона



## Taras (12 Дек 2010)

Здравствуйте! Прошу всех помочь составить список методической литературы для баяна - аккордеона! Год издания не раньше 2000. у нас в Казахстане мало чего стоящего. в основном 20-ти летней давности.Хотелось бы нового материала. Если есть ссылки на закачку или Вы можете сами прислать, просьба откликнуться!


----------

